
Star Wars Characters Will Now Teach Your Kids to Code - talles
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/star-wars-characters-will-now-teach-your-kids-to-code/
======
DrScump
... but will they still tell kids that a parsec is a unit of _time_ , not
distance?

